# Best place to find where to donate eggs.



## leyonie123 (Dec 31, 2015)

Hi there .. does anyone know where the best place is to find someone where to find a couple who need eggs.. Iv recently donated my eggs and it's a feeling like never before. To help someone like that I feel it's the best thing a woman can do.  I have polycystic ovaries which I found out at my last egg donation. . It doesn't effect me that why I didn't know till now. They had 17 eggs. That was threw a private clinic which was a lovely experience but I would like to know who im donating to this time. And just thought it might be better finding my own couple who need it.


----------

